# FYI ka24de turbokit vs SR20DET



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Nsport racing does have a turbo kit for the ka24de, but it is money not well spent.

http://www.nsport.com/

Quotes from there website

Stage 1 
A complete kit, this stage will give around 240HP at the wheels and includes all necessary hardware and parts to turbocharge your 240SX: 

Stage 2 
Stage 2 makes it safe to turn up the boost by adding more fuel than your factory injectors would normally provide and is good for nearly 300HP. At this stage we recommend strengthening your bottom end (pistons, rings, rods). Stage 2 consists of all the parts from the Stage 1 kit plus: 

A company that specifically makes a turbo kit for the ka24de states that at and above 300 hp the ka24de should have the bottom end strengthened.

To the SR20DET

From Heavy Throttle about the SR20DET Redtop

http://www.srswap.com/ 

The stock turbo will be safe to 13-15 psi. After that, the turbo is past its efficiency range, and power increases will fall off and are not worth the risk of turbo damage. The engine should produce 230-250 RWHP at safe boost. 

This engine is good up to 600hp before you have to worry about the bottom end.

From what I've read about the RB series it even holds more potential

So in conclusion for less money you get the SR20DET making about the same horsepower with more reliability and potential provided you do the labor yourself.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good info but i guess its all about personal preference... and some of us don't got 2500 to thorw around for an SR20DET well i'm still saving up for mine


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*2500??*

Where are u getting ut SR20DET? u can get one for under 2000 easy just gotta know where to look


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

unless you've got a good hokk-up through a reputable company like Phase2, After Dark, etc. i would NOT recommend getting a motorset from ANY company for under $2k. even if it's from Phase2 or the other reputable companies. unless i had their word that it's just as good as their original price motors, will i get one.


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *good info but i guess its all about personal preference... and some of us don't got 2500 to thorw around for an SR20DET well i'm still saving up for mine  *


The Stage 1 turbo kit is listed for $3995.00


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: 2500??*



Street Concepts said:


> *Where are u getting ut SR20DET? u can get one for under 2000 easy just gotta know where to look *


Yes you can get one for less a lot less. Its all in the amount of risk you want to take. Like guarenteed uncut wiring harness. Milage under 40,000 and the fact you are dealing with reputable company other than someone on ebay that you don't really know


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 2500??*



Street Concepts said:


> *Where are u getting ut SR20DET? u can get one for under 2000 easy just gotta know where to look *


heavy throttle, a well known SR20DET swap site, sells there motorset for 2500, and there front clips are 2900 plus shipping and when ur browsing there links and wut not, u see that they say anything bought on ebay under a certain amount (not sure) u might be getting defective stuff


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*Ebay?*

Im not Looking on Ebay You can Get a reliable SR20 From www.StreetImports.com for under 2000 cause thats where my friend got his and it runs fine also there is a place in Ft. Laurderdale that sells em for under 2k and the guy is very reliable. See what i mean bout knowing where to look


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool thanks for the info.

After hours of search engines sometimes ya just get tired of looking. If only ya didn't get so much info on stuff your really not looking for.


----------

